# Técnicas de Codificación



## caritobert (Ene 15, 2008)

Hola  

Ojala alguien pudiera ayudarme a con algunas tecnologías que utilizen las diferentes técnicas de codificación tanto de datos analógicos como digitales para su transmisión por señales analógicas y digitales.

Por ejemplo:
La tecnología "equis" utiliza la técnica:
ASK
FSK
PSK
NQUAM

NRZ
NRZI
MANCHESTER
MANCHESTER DIFERENCIAL
BIPOLAR AMI
PSEUDOTERNARIO
B8ZS
HDB3

AM
FM

MD
 o
PCM

Si alguien pudiera mandarme aunque sea algunas fuentes donde pueda encontrar exactamente esa información se lo agradecería mucho....

gracias


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ene 18, 2008)

todas esas que terminan en K, son usadas en transmision de datos en antenas satelitales. y son tipos de modulacion digital

, bueno la verdad no entendi tu pregunta que es realmente lo que deseas ?

podrias ser mas explicito ?


----------



## espartan31 (May 7, 2009)

hay cierto tipo de modulacioens que las puede hacer sencillamente con circuitos integrados como el xr2206, por lo menos yo utilice este para hacer una modulacion fsk y funciona de maravilla. otra forma tambien es con un microcontrolador y programarlo dependiendo del tipo de codificacion que necesite. las posibilidades son muchas. pero tiene que ser un poco mas especifico al momento de preguntar


----------

